# Canada PR to be proceessed from UK



## indirocker (Feb 1, 2012)

Dear ALL,
I am an Indian Passport holder. Currently working in UK on Tier 2 ICT long term visa.
I am interested in pursuing PR for Canada.
Can I initiate the PR processing for me and my wife from UK.
Can the entire process be completed from UK and can if I get the PR then can I travel to Canada directly from UK without the need to visit India.

Also please advise, if during the tenure of the PR processing (after PR processing is started from UK), if I have to return to India, then can the application proceed, or I will need to file a new application from India again.

Please also guide me on good consultants in London who can process the PR for me, and how much is the expected cost for the PR for a couple.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Applying for PR status is much dependent on what you do for a living. What do you do?


----------



## indirocker (Feb 1, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> Applying for PR status is much dependent on what you do for a living. What do you do?


Dear Auld,
I work as a Business Analyst for an IT company.
I would most likely clear the point based system in order to apply for Canadian PR.
However, the main hurdle is that, I would prefer to apply for PR via consultants here in UK since I am currently working here on Tier 2 Visa.
during the tenure of my application, I may or may not be based out of UK.
So will this in any way affect my processing.
If not then please let me know, if you have a list of consultants in UK who could assist me with the application


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Have you done the points test to determine if you'd qualify?


----------



## indirocker (Feb 1, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> Have you done the points test to determine if you'd qualify?


Dear Auld,
Yes i have taken an evaluation and both me and my spouse qualify for the points since we are both Post Graduates with the relevant experience.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

IMO, you cannot apply for Permanent Resident status. You occupation is not on THE LIST of 29 occupations considered needed in Canada. You will need to obtain a Temporary Work Permit (TWP) via an employer obtaining permission to hire you (known as a LMO).


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> IMO, you cannot apply for Permanent Resident status. You occupation is not on THE LIST of 29 occupations considered needed in Canada. You will need to obtain a Temporary Work Permit (TWP) via an employer obtaining permission to hire you (known as a LMO).


I agree. Unlike a few years ago, there are currently no IT positions on the federal skilled worker LIST.


----------



## thedarkknightrises (May 1, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> IMO, you cannot apply for Permanent Resident status. You occupation is not on THE LIST of 29 occupations considered needed in Canada. You will need to obtain a Temporary Work Permit (TWP) via an employer obtaining permission to hire you (known as a LMO).


Hi. Is it possible to seek a permanent work permit and residency in Canada after applying for a temporary work permit? I want to live and work in Canada. I am currently working as an administration assistant in London but I don't think my job is on the skilled workers list? I was also thinking to apply for a Holiday Working Visa which will allow me to work and live in Canada for 12 months and depending if I can impress my boss (if possible) I can aplpy for a permanent work visa right?
I really want to live and work in Canada. I am male, early 20's and still gaining as much work experience as possible. Aplpying for the Holiday Work Visa will give me plenty of time as the ages to apply for this Visa are 18-30. I considered applying for the skilled workers visa but not sure if this is the best option.

Is it possible to apply for a Holiday Working Visa to live and work in Canada for 12 months and then apply for a permanent work permit/residency after a while?
What chance have I got in living and working permanently in Canada?

I have qualifications, GCSE's, A-Levels, Art & Design Foudnation, Ordinary Degree in Fashion Promotion and some work experience in admin/PR. 

Do I have some kind of chance in the future?
If you could reply back and let me know that would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## heeerasharma (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello , 

I am in the same situation as well. I am also looking to move to canada. can you please share what information you have found about that...


----------

